# PAIR of fish over 7lbs this morning



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Numbers 3 and 4 over 7lbs this year

*7lbs 3oz*









*7lbs 1oz*


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow! You're really on them big ones! Nice job


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

What part of ohio are you in?


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

All the fish i'm catching are in NW Ohio.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Is it at a sportsmens club? Hunting and fishing?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

You are a swimbaiting fool!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

You're holding pure adreniline right there! nice job!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Luns, you are on one heck of a roll...Congrats...and keep it going!
Great pics!


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Great fish Luns!


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

NICE bass!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Two TOADS! Nice!


----------

